# Bacon Cheese Burger with Fries



## FotosbyMike (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey all, I was able to take a few hours on Sunday before the big game and my 2 week old daughter sleeping to shoot my first Burger please provide some C&C thanks, there is one issue that bugs me but want to see if anyone see it. 




Shutter - 1/160
F-stop - 4
ISO -200
Canon 5D3 24-70 2.8 Tamron @65mm
2 speed lights, camera right in softbox, camera left bare flash shot thought diffusion paper.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm hungry now. Good lighting and exposure. Maybe crop a little off the left or add a little to the right?


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 9, 2016)

I think I'd like a touch more DOF -- not enough of the fries are in focus for me. Otherwise, I agree with the above poster, and it's definitely making me look at my PB&J with disdain today


----------



## Summer75 (Feb 9, 2016)

wow this looks good. The only issue that I can see that may bother you is the left side of the burger seems off


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2016)

Close to dinner time and those specular highlights on the ketchup, cheese, and tomato have a most engaging invite for a gouty good meal. Of course, that must be a Guinness in the back ground.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 9, 2016)

Burger looks good, the fries not so much (and only one in focus doesn't work for me). The glass just looks like a black shape cut off. Not sure about the placemat, seems like it should be straight or angled, this way I can't tell if it's just a little crooked or is it supposed to be that way. Something about the gray background looks off, like should it be a white wall?


----------



## Peeb (Feb 9, 2016)

Love the burger- fries need more focus.  Maybe stop down for more DOF?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum. 

Now Im hungry for a burg and its only 7 am.

The horizon cutting through the top bun. I dont know if a lower or higher angle might look better. Nothing in foreground, maybe crop tighter or have a prop there. 

Really nice pic.

 I would also like to see more of the beer and fries. Cheese could use ten more seconds of heat. I love how it is un garnished, I was tempted to ask for a garnish but really this burg should stand alone. Drop the fries even just shoot the burg.


----------



## acparsons (Feb 10, 2016)

Much better than my first burger photo.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot everyone for taking the time to gave me some feedback, I do appreciate it. I was going for a shallow DOF but it seems to have be a little too much. Next time I will add some more light to the drink and pay a little more attention to the horizons and leading lines.




acparsons said:


> Much better than my first burger photo.


I did a lot of research, watched a lot of videos before attempting. I prepped a lot and shot everything layer by layer to see how it looked before I put the next ingredient on.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (May 29, 2016)

Nice photo Mike. 

A couple of suggestions:

I feel like it would really benefit from a backlight on one side. Generally when I'm doing food photography, I like to put a light in the back to one side or the other to give the top of the food that nice 'sheen' with a light. This would make the top of the bun look really nice, and also separate it from the background a little better.

I would personally rotate the dish so that the burger is slightly in front of the fries too. It seems to work better when the food overlaps each other, as for me, the small space in between them doesn't work for me. Similar to how your subjects in a family photo look nice when they are slightly overlapping.

I'm sure you tried a few different angles too, but a little closer up would look nice with less background too. The horizontal line of the BG is a little distracting for me as well. 

My 2 cents


----------



## chuasam (Jun 13, 2016)

The top half of the bun looks composited into the image. Don't like the break in the background and the strange dark shape on the right. Burlap placemat isn't ideal. But overall it makes me hungry so it's a success


----------

